# Any NavRes here?



## krugan (3 Jul 2004)

Just curious if there was any Naval Reservists here who could tell me if they were able to fulfull their QL 2/3 levels when OJT on board a MCDV was required for 4-6 months?

I know that it says OJ can be broken up into segments to suit the members availability, but can you just do a month at a time if that's all you can get off?  Is there always one MCDV stationed somewhere at any given time for just OJT purposes and is there only certain times of the year they allow this training?


----------



## Alex (5 Jul 2004)

Hi, 

There are not too many navy reserve people on this forum to my knowledge. A good website to try is a Navy reserve web group. The url is http://groups.msn.com/CANADIANNAVALRESERVES

There is a message board there and I'm sure the navy reservists there will have no problem answering your questions. Good luck


----------



## krugan (5 Jul 2004)

Thanks Alex, you da man!


----------



## Staud (25 Nov 2004)

OJT signed off in a couple months... yes and no. 
It really matters how good you are at what you need to get signed off as well as who your boss is. If you have a couple things left on your package, you may be able to teach a lesson at your unit... all depends on how good you are and who your boss is. I've signed off packages very quickly when I was a Snr NCIOP and I wouldn't sign off a couple pers packages because they still couldn't figure it out after a bunch of time, you set you own pace... but if the standards say it has to be at sea, you may just have to be a sea... GOOD LUCK...remember soem stuff can get signed off on training weeks during the year as well.
Fair winds and following seas


----------



## hugh19 (27 Nov 2004)

I used to be reserve. Sailed 5 years on the pigs and 3 on the MCDV's.


----------



## Staud (1 Dec 2004)

Cool, what coast?

My first ''ship'' was the Porte del la Reine, which I decommisioned a year later, then I was first crew on the Whitehorse (on the east coast only, I missed the sail around b/c of the req to go back to University)

Cheers,


----------



## hugh19 (1 Dec 2004)

Hi  I was on the PDLR for most of its last year. I spent 5 years on the west coast pigs then 3 on the MCDV's .  I commisioned the Edmonton.


----------



## mdh (1 Dec 2004)

Hey Sledge,

How does it work for naval reservists on the MCDVs - do you basically pick and choose which times you are available to go to sea? Or it always geared to summer?


----------



## Staud (1 Dec 2004)

I like that, pick and choose your times YOU are available to go to sea... ha ha ha that is a good one... anyways, if you are on a class b contract and the ship goes to sea, you go, don't worry though, when the ship is in harbour you always jump over to another to fill in a billet... my buddies are doing 210 days a year at sea....must be nice to be reg f, eh?


----------



## mdh (3 Dec 2004)

210 days? I was really thinking about class A reservists - or does the navy reserve just expect you to do class B contracts of that length on MCDVs? Must be tough to keep a civvie job under those circumstances.  Any way thanks for the information, I always like to keep track of what the other reserve services are up to, cheers, mh


----------



## hugh19 (4 Dec 2004)

Actually Staud the reason I went reg was to get a pension, more money, LESS sea time and eventually a shore posting. Hey do you know my ex? Her name is Sharon Lagace.


----------



## Staud (6 Dec 2004)

Sorry don't know Sharon...hey do you know the BDA? Yeah, I named him on the Whithorse...Ha Ha ..How about Bussy, I heard he went Regs too...LCIS Tech for the Army now.


----------



## hugh19 (6 Dec 2004)

i remember Bussy  who was bda though?


----------



## Staud (7 Dec 2004)

BDA (Big Dumb Animal) - no negative conotations though.Stephan Oulette - NCIOp WHI


----------



## Staud (7 Dec 2004)

Anyone know where Bob McKay is?


----------



## Cronicbny (6 Jan 2005)

Todd! Of all the places.... how's LCIS treating you?

LJ Kenward
MS
Senior NCIOP
HMCS Yellowknife


----------

